#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Μεταλλική πέργκολα σε προκήπιο κοινόχρηστου με αποκλειστική χρήση

## anilia

Αντιμετωπίζω ένα θέμα που φαίνεται αρκετά μπερδεμένο...
 Πρόκειται για την άδεια "Κατασκευής Πέργκολας από μεταλλικά στοιχεία στην πρόσοψη καταστήματος εντός προκηπίου".
Ο κοινόχρηστος χώρος λοιπόν, που πρόκειται να τοποθετηθεί η πέργκολα είναι χαρακτηρισμένος σαν "προκήπιο". Το κατάστημα ενοικιάζεται και ο ενοικιαστής έχει την αποκλειστική χρήση του κοινόχρηστου χώρου αυτού (προκηπίου). Ο ιδιοκτήτης συμφωνεί στην κατασκευή της πέργκολας, αλλά διαφωνούν οι υπόλοιποι συνιδιοκτήτες της οικοδομής. Είναι απαραίτητη η συναίνεση των συνιδιοκτητών για την έκδοση της συγκεκριμένης άδειας? Και αν ναι, σε τι ποσοστό?

----------

